# Problems with Windows Update/Apps



## AdamP70 (Jun 29, 2013)

Just bought a brand new MSi CX70 0NF-091 laptop two days ago. Ran into two significant problems with Windows 8.

One: Windows Update is absurdly slow.

It will take between 45 minutes and 3 hours to download and apply a few simple updates. I noticed recently that when I selected two updates to install, windows update would not begin downloading the update for 10 minutes (while claiming to be downloading); this was verified via Task Manager's Wi-Fi, which was showing zero activity. Once it started it was fine.  Later that day, after a re-install, I tried updating those same two updates; zero progress was made even after three hours. Just now, on that same re-install, I chose one random, small update to make, 1.9MB. It immediately hit 5%, then stopped for a bit. Now, 10 minutes later, it's at 45%, and again Wi-Fi is showing zero activity.

This is not merely a problem with downloading--during the update itself while you're restarting the computer, the patching will take anywhere from 45 minutes to 2 hours, and it will appear to freeze at 15% for 15 minutes, though I don't think it actually froze--it went from 15% to 20% at a fairly steady, ridiculously slow pace, of about 1% per 10 minutes.

I have no problems downloading outside of Windows Update. I was able to download a 20GB game in about 10 hours the first day I got the laptop, which I thought was a fairly fair speed given the size. There were no interruptions in that game's download whatsoever.

Problem Two: Apps don't load.

Apps installed with Windows load fine, like the Store, and Games, and Maps. Apps installed through the store post installation never work. Skype, Microsoft Solitaire Collection, Microsoft Minesweeper--click on them, and they will show a loading screen for about a second, and then it will flash back to the start menu. You can get back to them, but again, it will be for a second, then back to the start menu. They never load, no matter how many hours you give it.

Troubleshooting:

Attempted solutions thus far:

+Updating display drivers.
+Windows Update troubleshooter from the Microsoft site.
+Refreshing the system
+Re-installation ("restore to factory defaults"), twice

Help would be appreciated.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

since it is a brand new laptop, call the manufacturers support line. It could be a common problem for that specific laptop and they may already have a solution. 

did you try wire to see if is a wifi issue?


----------



## AdamP70 (Jun 29, 2013)

Checked with wire. Not a WiFi issue.

Will check with manufacturer later.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I agree. Speak to MSI before we help you do any of the troubleshooting.


----------

